# Keto



## dimmock20 (Jan 11, 2012)

I've just started a keto diet yesterday and just want abit of advice to see if I'm on the right track

fat 74% 155g

Protien 25% 115g

Carbs 1% 6g that was from chewing gum

Calories 1781

I'm 14 stone 2 and 6 foot 1

Any advice welcome thank you


----------



## dimmock20 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nobody?


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd love to help but have no idea what a Keto diet is, can you share your diet plan?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks ok.

1g protein per lb lean body mass would be a good number to aim for.

Without knowing anything about your body composition I would guess you need at least 150g a day.

Are you sure you have counted all your carbs? What have you been eating? Would be surprised if chewing gum was the only thing with any carbs in.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Just been thinking and I would add, you want to be aiming for less than 20g carbs a day, these should come from fibrous green veg.

I cannot see how you would hit the macros you stated without more carbs, unless all you have eaten is un cured pork belly. cheese, cream, bacon etc all contain small amounts of carbs that need to be counted.


----------



## dimmock20 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry I got 1.2 gram of carbs from some sliced pepperoni, everything I ate I scanned the bar code and them figures were the final product. I also had a big lump of steak but I don't no the nutrition as I got it in bulk from the slaughter house but I carnt see there being many if any carbs in that but maybe another 20-30g of protien. The rest of my diet was 3 eggs, 5 bacon slices 6 mini babybel cheese and some mayonnaise which gave me 0.4g of carbs so from food I only got 1.6g of carbs rest was chewing gum


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

1800 calories seems pretty low.. I thought that was extreme when I did it, and I'm 11 stone!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It's only about 5g carbs a day you're allowed from other food sources. You should stay away from fibrous veg obv as it contains a lot of carbs. I done keto for a little while. I'm no expert and kept messing up lol but loved the bacon and eggs for breakfast. Ask George Bean he's brilliant with all this and helped me a lot


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

fat way to high, and protien too low.

Try and fit some healthy fats in, Extra Virgin Olive Oil (EVOO), Oily fish.... Nuts...

I done keto for 6 months and lost roughly 50lbs, an example of what I ate below

MEAL1: 3 egg scrambled, 3 slices ham, (couple babybell)30g cheese

MEAL2: Tin tuna, 2tblspn full fat mayo

MEAL3 200g Chicken breast, 150g Broccoli (optional couple babybell)

MEAL4: 30g walnuts (optional couple babybel)

MEAL5: 200g chicken breast / Mackerel, 150g broccoli

MEAL6 : Tblspn EVOO / 30g nuts / Tin tuna with 2tblspn mayo

Would come to around 1800-2000cals, 5% carbs 35% protien 65% fats

I started at 218lbs @ 6ft and finished off at 159lbs at one point before I slowly re-introduced some carbs for a couple of months and weight has stayed off.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah or listen to lxm ^^^


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's only about 5g carbs a day you're allowed from other food sources. You should stay away from fibrous veg obv as it contains a lot of carbs.


I'm not sure I agree with this. 5g would be almost impossibly low, 20g net carbs is a reliable amount that will get almost anyone into ketosis, but everyone is different.

Also green fibrous veg is essential for your health, it is nutrient dense but calorie and carb sp****. Without it keto diet is just meat, 100g broccoli for instance is packed with vitamins, minerals and fibre bit has less than 6g carbs of which probably half are fibre and don't count for keto purposes.

OP, steak is a great addition and will have bumped up your protein, sounds like you have a reliable way to count your carbs so no problem there, but get somethig green onto your lunch and dinner plates.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

get some kale into you, low carb and helps keep ur digestive system in order.

i ran keto and had the same tuna salad every day and it was lovely

got me Tupperware

bottom layer was kale then shredded lettuce, then some chopped spring onions, then grated cheese mixed with tuna topped with jalapenos it was delish !!

that was my daily fix of greens and kept me in keto.

check this out if you have not all ready-

http://membres.multimania.fr/robody3/Ebooks/The_Ketogenic_Diet.pdf


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> I'm not sure I agree with this. 5g would be almost impossibly low, 20g net carbs is a reliable amount that will get almost anyone into ketosis, but everyone is different.
> 
> Also green fibrous veg is essential for your health, it is nutrient dense but calorie and carb sp****. Without it keto diet is just meat, 100g broccoli for instance is packed with vitamins, minerals and fibre bit has less than 6g carbs of which probably half are fibre and don't count for keto purposes.
> 
> OP, steak is a great addition and will have bumped up your protein, sounds like you have a reliable way to count your carbs so no problem there, but get somethig green onto your lunch and dinner plates.


I don't think you have done enough research into keto... And as mentioned below you can eat other veg. All of my advice about it I got off here. There is an awful lot of veg u should steer clear of on keto. 20g carbs would be classed as a low carb diet.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

But apologies if I am wrong!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

anab0lic said:


> You wont be lacking in any micro-nutrients by not including veg in your diet....


That is a bold statement. Where will you get vitamin C from?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't think you have done enough research into keto... And as mentioned below you can eat other veg. All of my advice about it I got off here. There is an awful lot of veg u should steer clear of on keto. 20g carbs would be classed as a low carb diet.


Kay I think we might be getting our wires crossed. By fibrous veg I am talking about spinach, broccoli, kale etc. They have the lowest carbohydrate density of almost any vegetable. I'm not sure which other vegetables you mean that might be better?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Agreed that keto is not full of veg (peppers, tomatos, mushrooms lettuce, carrots, onions, cucumber etc etc, because the carbs in the veg would not allow you into ketosis, it would be classed low carb....

although the carbs in the greens, you can subtract the fibre from them to give you a true carb value.

With keto you should stick to leafy greens only... Broccoli, green beans and a few others max (spinach etc)

At the moment im on low carb, Lean meats only with unlimited salad and veg... The salad and veg stops it from being keto, but if I was to cut out the salad and veg and add fats it would be keto...(but keep limited greens)


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

lxm said:


> Agreed that keto is not full of veg (peppers, tomatos, mushrooms lettuce, carrots, onions, cucumber etc etc, because the carbs in the veg would not allow you into ketosis, it would be classed low carb....
> 
> although the carbs in the greens, you can subtract the fibre from them to give you a true carb value.
> 
> ...


Agree with this 100%


----------



## dimmock20 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thankyou all for your input, lxm major respect for you mate I remember looking at some of your posts a while back and you have done fantastic! I'm only going to be running it for few week 4-6 tops just to cut down abit of fat do im going to try and do it with minimum carbs. Would you advise a protien shake after workout? training twice a day doing 4 mile on a night and weights on a morning ( I work nights ). Also would you advise a carb up for me or not? then going to start a lean bulk I have some pics up on getting started part of the forum if you want to check them, again thins for your advice


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> Kay I think we might be getting our wires crossed. By fibrous veg I am talking about spinach, broccoli, kale etc. They have the lowest carbohydrate density of almost any vegetable. I'm not sure which other vegetables you mean that might be better?


My bad sorry I get confused with it sometimes... That's why I came off it lol. Fibrous I thought meant higher carbs at one point and it sticks in my mind... Silly I know lol. But I'm sure it's around 5% carbs for a keto diet.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dimmock20 said:


> Thankyou all for your input, lxm major respect for you mate I remember looking at some of your posts a while back and you have done fantastic! I'm only going to be running it for few week 4-6 tops just to cut down abit of fat do im going to try and do it with minimum carbs. Would you advise a protien shake after workout? training twice a day doing 4 mile on a night and weights on a morning ( I work nights ). Also would you advise a carb up for me or not? then going to start a lean bulk I have some pics up on getting started part of the forum if you want to check them, again thins for your advice


protien shake yes if you wish but watch the carbs, And yes a carb up after 14 days, then after that once a week to keep the body on its toes... I always noticed fatloss after a carbup!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

If you find keto too hard then give ckd a try, i love this and am doing it at the moment. Under 30grams of carbs per day with a carb up day each week. I couldnt do keto as its the carb up day each week that keeps me motivated.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

dimmock20 said:


> Thankyou all for your input, lxm major respect for you mate I remember looking at some of your posts a while back and you have done fantastic! I'm only going to be running it for few week 4-6 tops just to cut down abit of fat do im going to try and do it with minimum carbs. *Would you advise a protien shake after workout?* training twice a day doing 4 mile on a night and weights on a morning ( I work nights ). Also would you advise a carb up for me or not? then going to start a lean bulk I have some pics up on getting started part of the forum if you want to check them, again thins for your advice


Protein shake on its own would absorb quickly so best to add some fats to it to slow it down and continue to keep the body using fat for fuel. When i did this diet before i added a small dollop of peanut butter to it.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Kaywoodham said:


> My bad sorry I get confused with it sometimes... That's why I came off it lol. Fibrous I thought meant higher carbs at one point and it sticks in my mind... Silly I know lol. But I'm sure it's around 5% carbs for a keto diet.


Ah ok, I can't really say anything because I only recently found out that 'starchy' means refined carbs, I thought for ages it was the same as fibre and couldn't understand why people were talking like it is a bad thing. 

I think 5% is right, crossed wires again because I thought you mean 5g in weight, but I agree with 5%


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> Ah ok, I can't really say anything because I only recently found out that 'starchy' means refined carbs, I thought for ages it was the same as fibre and couldn't understand why people were talking like it is a bad thing.
> 
> I think 5% is right, crossed wires again because I thought you mean 5g in weight, but I agree with 5%


And I just learnt starchy doesn't just mean the white stuff that comes off rice and potatoes when cooking lmao


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Can anyone help me,

If you have a carb up do you have to go through all the hard withdrawal bits when you go back to keto?

I find the first few days of keto living hell, feel weak and ill and hungry then after that appetite disappears, energy levels stabilise and cravings go. If you have a carb up meal then go straight back do you have to deal with all that again?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just to clear it up though Keto diets DONT have a carb up day, you just stay low carb until you reach your goal.

If you have a carb up/cheat day then it is a CKD (Cyclical Ketogenic Diet)

When i did this diet before (the ckd) my carb up days were dirty nasty ones so by the time they came to an end i was actually looking forward to getting back to low carbs. I didnt find anything as tough as the very first days.

The carb up days made me refocussed and full of energy again in the gym so cravings werent half as bad as it was only one day of carbs where as often when people start this type of diet they are trying to get off years of carb eating.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

And as Lxm said above even with all the nasty sugary slutty food i ate on cheat days the next day i was leaner, more vasular and felt tight. Obviously as the weight dropped the cheat day needs to adjust a bit too.


----------



## dimmock20 (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I may try go the distance without a carb up (cheat day) as I really like the diet atm not being hungry an not eating like a rabbit I have noticed energy drop though


----------

